# Headset for 1 1/8 steerer in 1" head tube



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Saw this head set that will fit a 1 1/8" steerer in a 1" steerer tube. Their website is about as retro as the bikes these headsets are meant for so I pasted the description below, but here is the link if you want to check it out (you will need to scroll down a ways to find the headset):

Genuine Bicycle Produsts: Parts and Accesories.

So, do you think this is safe, or could it cause damage to the head tube? It is made from steel vs aluminum, so not light, but I would think stronger than aluminum that thin.

From the site:
"With this headset, you can run an 1 1/8 NON-Tapered fork in an older bike that normally takes a American "Standard" 1" threaded headset (32.5mm). Fits old Schwinns and other American cruiser bikes, some bmx bikes and some older mountain bikes. This means it won't fit everything, you'll have to measure the inside diameter of your head tube to see if it will work. this headset not being all things to all people, I made it for old Schwinn bikes foremost in my mind, early mountain bikes usually take the Japanese standard of 27mm, later ones are often 1 1/4 or 1 1/8 threaded which this headset will not work for, 1" only.. Ask questions if you're unsure, there are no stupid questions with this thing. Be sure. Made in the USA, 45.00 shipped. Made out of steel, not for weight weenines. Look at the pics, I have several pics with a digital caliper so you can be sure it will meet your needs (or not). Available in Black, Silver, Green, Gold, White, Red, & Blue be sure to specify. "


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice find. Could have used this a couple years ago. I gave away the frame and suspension fork I would have used this on though.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Interesting.

It is 1" BMX, as opposed to 1" JIS. So it'll help out with a Klunker build perhaps, but not with your old 1" Stumpy.....

Cool site though, neat mix of innovative solutions, I dig it.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

You almost had me super excited... If only someone could figure this out for 30.2mm head tubes.

Very cool products. Why is that seatpost clamp so ridiculously burly?


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Interesting.
> 
> It is 1" BMX, as opposed to 1" JIS. So it'll help out with a Klunker build perhaps, but not with your old 1" Stumpy.....
> 
> Cool site though, neat mix of innovative solutions, I dig it.


So this will not work for most of our 1" head tube Mtbs? Damn it!

Well I learned 2 things about old Mtbs this week:
-First, if you want to go from a threaded steerer to a non-threaded steerer, the non-threaded steerer needs to be at least 1.5" longer than the threaded steerer :madman:
-Second, it looks like there are different 1" head tube sizes


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

singletrackmack said:


> -Second, it looks like there are different 1" head tube sizes


Wait until you find out there are different diameter 26" wheels too.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Interesting.
> 
> It is 1" BMX, as opposed to 1" JIS. So it'll help out with a Klunker build perhaps, but not with your old 1" Stumpy.....
> 
> Cool site though, neat mix of innovative solutions, I dig it.


Alright, so I am a little confused. According to Sheldon Brown:
-A 1" BMX size head set has a 32.7 outer cup diameter
-A 1" JIS head set has a 30mm outer cup diameter
-A 1" ISO head set has a 30.2mm outer cup diameter

In the description the seller says it will fit in "American standard" 1 inch head tube (32.5mm), which I guess would be the 32.7mm BMX that Sheldon is talking about.

But later in the description it says "I made it for old Schwinn bikes foremost in my mind, *early mountain bikes usually take the Japanese standard of 27mm*, later ones are often 1 1/4 or 1 1/8 threaded which this headset will not work for, 1" only."

What is the 27mm Japenese standard? According to Sheldon the JIS is a 30mm outer cup diameter.

Also, what is the standard for most 1" head tube MTBs? Are they ISO or JIS?


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

singletrackmack said:


> Also, what is the standard for most 1" head tube MTBs? Are they ISO or JIS?


Should be 30.2mm for standard external cup 1" threaded or threadless headset. So ISO is the normal cups we deal with.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Let's not forget crown race sizes............


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

FYI, I'm pretty sure that site and company, Genuine Bicycle Products, belongs to member rev106. Neat stuff they do. Maybe he'll chime in and clarify but, as others pointed out, I think that's for older 1" American balloon tire bikes like Schwinns. Which may or may not be different than the 1" size BMX adopted.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello,

So here's the deal without going spammalamdingdong. 

I have not broken one of these head sets yet, nor has anyone sent one back broken. so as far as I know they have been holding up well. I have used two old Schwinn cruisers with rigid forks on them for a very long time and no issues so far. So no worries there.

32.5 is the "Standard" (ahem) for Schwinns, American bikes, old BMX etc. Really the idea of bicycles and standards are mutually exclusive at this point so we don't need to go there.

Those that are dreaming of running 1 1/8 threadless in a 30.2/30/27 mm head tube there is just not enough room in there for the fork and a headset to fit. The psychical attributes of these other "standards" rule out the possibility of one's peanut butter be joined with ones' chocolate. A bummer, I know. 

Hope this was helpful.


----------

